# My dog HATES to be groomed and I'm at my whits end....HELP!!



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a mini schnauzer/shih tzu (Missy) and she's the sweetest and friendliest dog I've ever had UNTIL she gets to the groomer. They've had to muzzle her and she actually screams and yelps while they work on her. My groomer said it even upsets the other dogs....it's embarrassing!!! :redface: I've worked on combing and brushing her daily, working with a very course emery board on her nails, playing with her feet and so on to get her prepared. It does NOT help. She HATES to go to the groomer and she also hates for ME to work with her. I don't know what to do anymore. She's beginning to get some mats. I used Tropiclean D-Mat Tangle Remover Spray and it works great....but she still needs to get a cut and nails trimmed. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can make this a more pleasant experience for her AND the groomer? I keep putting off taking her because it's such a horrible experience for her...she shakes in the car all the way back home. HELP!!!!


----------



## dexterborg (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you ever tried to bring the groomer home?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you talked to a vet? This seems like maybe something that could be addressed with anti-anxiety medication and behavioral modification, like dogs that are afraid of thunderstorms or car rides.

To be clear: Not suggesting sedation. Something like Clomicalm or Melatonin.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Have some one else drop her off? Take her in often. Even to just walk in the door and give het treats and leave with het. Take her in once a month even just for a bath and tidy.

Sedation would be my last resort. As a groomer I really hate grooming sedated dogs. Sure it can help or it could make the experience even worsr


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Have some one else drop her off? Take her in often. Even to just walk in the door and give het treats and leave with het. Take her in once a month even just for a bath and tidy.


This, by putting off the groomings until you have no other choice, you actually make it a much BIGGER ordeal for your pup, and inadvertently reinforce her fear. Take her in for frequent short groomings, and occasionally just drop by to get treats and pets, like Tankstar advised. You want to create positive associations with the groomer.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If she is food motivated then pair food with grooming. I used the dogs' meals as training sessions. If you think that would put her off eating her meals then don't do it, try some super yummy treats like liver cookies, deli meat, hot dogs, cooked meat instead. That pairs something she doesn't like with something she likes and it is also a distraction so she can try to ignore the horrible brush/comb/file. And don't do a full on front to back all the paws grooming at first. Do a single toe or 2 swipes of the brush at a time but do many grooming sessions each day.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

this would be the last resort but its better then having a dog full of mats and miserable. taking the dog to a groomer at a vet and having her mildly sedated. Flailing dogs can hurt themselves. and have heart attacks or panic attacks. they can hurt people. and forcing them to have it done only makes it harder the next time. this would be a last resort but its an option.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. As for the sedating....I'd never do that. Bringing the groomer home? Not an option....they just don't do that. I can't take her in that often. The groomer I've been going to is about 10 miles away. But, I called a different groomer today and talked with her about it. She seemed very understanding and said mini schnauzers hate to be groomed and said they use treats to help the ones who hate it. Plus it's only about a half mile from me....it's a doggie day care, play date facility, boarding facility and grooming. I liked the lady's attitude and made an appointment for this Friday. I'm thinking this groomer will be much better. It will cost a few dollars more, but it's worth is to have a good experience for Missy and the savings in gas mileage will probably make it even out at the price of gas now. I hope it works. Thanks again for all the suggestions. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

My dog also hates baths and going to the vet. My vet recommended we try Xanax for both. I couldn't be more grateful for the recommendation. It is like night and day for both vet trips and grooming. The medication calms her but does not sedate so she can still learn while on it. We use lots of treats (cooked chicken - her favorite) in combination with the medication each time. 

She is learning to be less wary and more accepting of both vet visits and grooming. I strongly recommend you talk to your vet about it. She only takes the Xanax for these occasions, so she's not on it all the time. And it's very cheap - we get the Rx at the drug store. 

Our long term goal is to get her to the point that she doesn't need the medication. She's nearly there with baths even after only a few baths. The vets will take a bit longer. Last vet visit a few weeks ago was amazing - the vet said she thought she could have done the whole exam without a muzzle except for one procedure where the dog smiled a bit - during a glaucoma test. The rest - vaccinations, anal expression, blood draw - a full physical - she was just a dream. I can't tell you what a relief it is. 

I used to groom my mini schnauzer years ago in between visits to the groomer. She hated baths & clipping around her butt and face. It was not easy but I powered through it. I wish I had been able to use a Xanax/desensitization protocol with her but I knew nothing about such things 30 years ago. So believe me, I know what you're going through. Think of the meds as a tool that will help you reach your goal: grooming experiences that are at least tolerable for your dog and a beautifully groomed dog!


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Nov 2, 2012)

Chewie isn't fond of being groomed either. I'm sure if he's had bad experiences with it, or if it's that he's not had it done often. I had a cocker that was that way too. What I have done with them is groom them at home. I run a bath and get in it with the dog and actually hold him while in the tub. I just lower him slowly and let him ease into the water. We play in it and let him relax. Then I wash him slow and gently. For hair cuts I just use good old scissors. It doesn't give the exact "look" I guess, but I can get a decent puppy cut that way and there's no clippers freaking him out. Nails are tougher. With the nervous ones I hold the dog and hubby uses the dremmel. I have done Chewie by myself putting him in my lap and using the dremmel. To get him used to the sound I would it turn it on and just let it run for a while till he relaxed. Then I'd cut it off, let it cool down and repeat. After the noise stopped scaring him we worked slowly. At first we'd get 1 or 2 nails per session. Hopefully one day we'll be able to do them all at once. 

If you'd rather keep using a professional, maybe you could go in with her. Your presence and an understanding groomer could make a difference.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions. I take her to the new groomer Friday and I'm going to see how that goes AND if they will let me stay with her during it. I don't know if that would be good or bad. You know how "kids" can be when mom is there and totally different when she's not. I'll take the suggestions about grooming in-between at home....I've ordered a book on grooming at home and I'll practice. SIGH! Another thing that she hates is riding in my car (Jeep). She shakes the whole time....so now I'm looking at car booster seats to see if that helps. It just that it's almost Christmas and I'm on a very tight budget (isn't everyone???)....so that will have to wait until January. I've tried putting a blanket down and everything....taking her on short rides just to pick up a prescription (in the drive-up) and coming back home....taking her to PetCo with me and letting her go in....to the park....she STILL shakes and shivers the whole time she's riding. 

Funny thing though....she LOVES, LOVES taking a bath. She will put her paws up on the sides of the tub every time I go into the bathroom as if asking "PLEASE let me take a bath!". Go figure. I can almost do anything to her while she's in the tub....but it's hard to try and cut the fine hair of a WET dog.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

I trim a min schnauzer that was exactly the same! Weird..... She screams the place down, but only have one dog at a time so it does not upset anyone, she was especially bad having her ears plucked, however she just kept coming and over time she has grown out of it as everyone ignores her and she has no choice, she is strong willed and I think she was putting up a battle, I have mo problems now, she has just stopped. Just keep taking her if the groomer does jot mined, or find someone that does on to one so she's jot upsetting anyone. Sometimes I find if the owner is there the dog starts playing up so I wouldn't recommend ohm visit


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's so nice to hear that my doggie isn't the only one like that....I was getting worried about it. I'd love to learn to groom her at home....it would also save me a lot of money. I've ordered a book on it and am going to give it a try little by little. I think I just get frustrated way too easy after a bit of the stubborn behavior and just give up....I have to have more patience with it. About the dremmel, I got one and tried it. Missy was terrified of it even leaving it on and letting her sniff it and get used to it. But, again, I'm thinking I gave up too fast and think it takes much more time than I gave it. I might get one again after the holidays (budget tight) and give it a go again. I have gotten her to the place where she will let me cut hair around her eyes and mouth. It even scared her at the sound the scissors make when it goes through her hair....and I got a very good pair with nubby, round ends just for that,.....but she got past that for small jobs. She's even got to know if I say "oh, you've got a knot", and she immediately pulls away and resists....without me even doing anything. Aren't they smart?? Thanks for sharing your experience and I'm going to work on my patience.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

OH....Teds-slave....it really made me feel better to know another mini schnauzer acts like mine. After talking on the phone with the new groomer I'm taking her to Friday, I was much more hopeful that Missy will have a better experience with her than the previous groomer....we'll see after Friday. And, the strong willed thing......oh YES!! My Missy is very strong willed....but she's been very easy to train and is SO eager to please me UNTIL it gets to the grooming thing. Then that all goes out the door and she's determined to NOT let me touch her. I'm hoping the new groomer will be much better. Thanks so much for sharing your experience with the same breed as my Missy.


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

Getting groomed for some dogs is an experience. Just think of it when you are not sure what is going on, such as when you were little and had to go to the dentist. Do you stay at the groomers while your dog is being groomed? If not I would suggest that. Rewards are great too. Try some gentle words and praise the dog when they are being good and offer a treat. Or I too would see if the groomer could possibly come into your home once or twice so the dog is on his own turf.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know, and I always feel so sorry for her.....she has no idea that it's all for her own good. I had an appointment with the new groomer last Friday, but they called and said their groomer was sick and rescheduled for tomorrow. I'm going to see how that goes and I sure hope it's a better experience for her. She hates (and that HATES!) to ride in the car and that probably doesn't help any....she's already nervous before we get there. Coming to my home is not an option here....they just don't do that. I've tried everything I know here at home....treats, positive reinforcement....you name it. It's getting better though. I took her in the kitchen (a new place I've not tried) and put her on the table this morning and she actually let me comb her a bit and I could cut a couple of "knots" out. I get worried they may want to shave her beautiful hair all off.....the previous groomer did that last summer and I didn't know Missy when I went to get her. She can get mats that you don't even know are there....the brush can just glide over them.....I can feel a few close to her skin when I rub her now. I guess we'll see if they can get them out.


----------

